# صناعة خـــــــــــــــــــــــــل الـــــــــــــــــــطــــــــــــــعــــــــــــا م



## eng_ahmed43 (10 يونيو 2006)

[MOVE="left"] 
[MOVE="up"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الخوة الفضلاء
تحية طيبة وبعد
أرجوا إرشادي جزاكم الله خيرا إلي موقع أتعرف منه علي كيفية صناعة الخل (خل الطعام)(يرجي أن يكون بالعربية وإلا فإنشاء الله أجتهد في الترجمة) لأني بإذن الله في صدد دراسة لإنشاء وحدة علي scalصغير لصناعة الخل 
وشكرا لمن أمدني بأي معلومة في ذلك وجعله الله في موازين حسناته
[/MOVE]
[/MOVE]


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الخوة الفضلاء
تحية طيبة وبعد
أرجوا إرشادي جزاكم الله خيرا إلي موقع أتعرف منه علي كيفية صناعة الخل (خل الطعام)(يرجي أن يكون بالعربية وإلا فإنشاء الله أجتهد في الترجمة) لأني بإذن الله في صدد دراسة لإنشاء وحدة علي scalصغير لصناعة الخل 
وشكرا لمن أمدني بأي معلومة في ذلك وجعله الله في موازين حسناته


----------



## رأفت محيسن (10 يونيو 2006)

1-حمض الخليك ( الأسيتيك) Acetic acid
حمض عضوي كربوكسيلي ، اسمه النظامي حمض الايثانويك وصيغته CH3COOH . محلوله المخفف يعرف بالخل ويستخدم في صناعة المخللات.

يسمى حمض الخليك بحمض الأسيتيك ، واسمه النظامي حمض الإيثانويك ، وهو معروف منذ القدم ، وهو يوجد في الحالة الطليقة في إفرازات جسم الإنسان كالبول والعرق .

حمض الخليك في الحالة اللامائية مادة متبلورة وتشبه الجليد ، لذا يطلق على حمض الخليك ذي التركيز 100% اسم حمض الخليك الثلجي .



يحتوي حمض الخليك التجاري على 70 – 80 % من حمض الخليك . أما خل الطعام فهو عبارة عن محلول مخفف لحمض الخليك تركيزه 
3 – 5 % . 
يستعمل حمض الخليك في المأكولات وفي تعليب اللحوم والأسماك ، وفي تصنيع الكثير من المواد العطرية والمذيبات ، وفي دباغة الجلود وصناعة النسيج . 

من أملاح حمض الخليك خلات الرصاص(CH3COO)2Pb.3H2O المسماة بسكر الرصاص ، وهي مادة سامة تستعمل لإنتاج أبيض الرصاص ( الاسفيداج ) ، وتستعمل خلات النحاس القاعدية ( الزنجار ) كصبغة خضراء .


CH3CH2OH + O2 ® CH3COOH + H2O



يتم الحصول على حمض الخليك بطريقتين :

1. التقطير الإتلافي للخشب .
2. تخمر الكحول الإيثيلي بواسطة بكتيريا خاصة تعرف بفطر الخليك ، وتتكاثر هذه البكتيريا على سطح الكحول وتؤكسد الكحول الإيثيلي بأكسجين الجو محولة اياه الى حمض الخليك .


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ رافت


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اذا كان فى حد عندة الخبرة العملية فى صناعة الخل ياريت يتصل بيا (xxxxxxxxxبشرط يكون جاد وان لم يكن متفرغ اخوكم محمد


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (31 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخوه جمعيا لكن هناك ملحوظه
هناك نوعان من الاستيك اسد
احدهما للاستخدام الصناعى
والاخر للاستخدام الغذائى 
وهو الذى يصنع منه التركيز المستخدم فى خل الطعام
وشكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع
جدااااااااا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_500000 الف شكر على هذا المجهود_


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_500000 الف شكر على هذا المجهودالرائع_


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

_  مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ رافت*​


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم . الموضوع جيد ونرغب من اهل الخبرة او من غيرهم ان يمدونا بمعلومات فنية وعلمية تفصيلية حول الموضوع لما فيه من خير يعم الجميع والله الموفق


----------

